# VIP membership - Making reservations



## RX8 (May 23, 2011)

I went on a HGVC presentation and knew I wasn't going to buy that day (I like to research and that led me to this site).   I did however purchase the "VIP membership" with 7000 points for $1795 because I wanted to go to Hawaii anyway in 2012 and thought this would be a good way to "test" HGVC.

I received a nice glossy VIP Membership package.  I have select HGVC resorts to choose from.  First impression - it takes a lot of time to figure out how to maximize the use of the points.  I have spent a few hours working different scenarios for multiple vacations/dates - surprisingly I don't mind that.  I am looking at Hawaii for 5 or 6 days, San Diego for 6-7 days and Las Vegas for 3 days.  San Diego includes 2 "free days" which includes another presentation.  I assume they want to try to close me again which doesn't make sense since this presentation is going to be BEFORE I am able to test out the points.  It does make me a little uneasy knowing I am trying to schedule something for next year and I am not even sure if those dates are going to be available.

I spoke to a "VIP Membership" rep to ask a few questions.  I mentioned Hawaii (May 2012).  She took the dates I was lookng at and said she would contact me exactly nine months out to see about locking in the reservation.  I assume that this is not a benefit for regular HGVC owners as I am sure they don't want a prospective buyer having a bad experience with getting a reservation, especially so far in advance.  

Anyone else purchase a VIP Membership and if so, any problems with getting reservations?


----------



## adam187 (May 23, 2011)

RX8,
In my opinion, if you still have time to rescind your purchase of the VIP package go ahead and do so and use the money to book your Hawaii trip wherever.  The prices of these packages are pretty good, but unless you plan to pay retail to buy into HGVC, it's not worth it.  And since you found this website prior to purchasing (unlike me), you have seen how buying resale can save you thousands of dollars.  The only advantage of the VIP package is to lock in at today's price for purchase down the road.  The longer you wait to use it, the bigger the savings you will see when you attend another presentation.  Also, I am not aware of the presentations in San Diego.  Where did they give you the option to stay?  The VIP packages I have heard about were for Orlando, Vegas, and Hawaii.  As far as the HGVC rep calling you back 9 months out, it's no special benefit, they are just waiting to see how many owners book their home resorts before telling you about availability.  I purchased into HGVC in Orlando and do not regret it one bit.  However, I do regret not finding this website prior to paying retail.  Save yourself the money and time sitting through another presentation to just say no and continue researching this website.  Good Luck.


----------



## Talent312 (May 23, 2011)

I'm  not so sure that buying a VIP Pkg a bad option for testing the waters.
But I sure as heck wouldn't want to sit thru any more sales presentations,
even if it saved me a nominal sum. 

San Diego = Grand Pacific Marbrisa, an affiliated resort they recently began
managing 'cuz GP wasn't doing gangbusters there and needed new blood.
The vast majority of resorts on the HGVC list are not HGVC-built properties,
but rather contractual-affiliates at which HGVC membership is optional and
you have to pay a significant one-time "activation" fee.

Reservations at affiliates are limited by how many owners participate.
Hawaii is high-demand, so it can be difficult to score exactly what you want,
so those who plan to go there often buy there for the home-field advantage.


----------



## RX8 (May 23, 2011)

Thanks for the replies.  Although I am testing the waters with HGVC, I will not be purchasing retail after reading up here at TUG.  However, I am considering resale and this should give me a good idea on how the whole program works.  

The VIP Membership allows me to book at the following resorts only - Marbrisa (where I had the presentation), Grand Pacific Palisades, Las Vegas Hilton, Hawaii HHV, Grand Waikikian, Waikoloa Beach Resort, KIngs Land, Orlando International Drive, Seaworld, Parc Soleil and NY.  I have 15 months to use the points.


----------



## egrexx (May 31, 2011)

@RX8 i actually have a similar story to yours in that I sat through a timeshare presentation last year while visiting Hilton Hawaiian Village with no intention to purchase and bought the VIP package knowing that I wanted to come back to Hawaii this year anyway and $1595 (last year's price for 7000pts) was significantly less than I paid as retail customer for Lagoon Tower ($400/ni).

I'm actually writing you now from my unit in the Grand Waikikian Tower. My one week stay was set for 5/28-6/4, which is low season here so only cost me 5000 pts; I have 2000 pts to spare to use in Las Vegas or Orlando. I've calculated my stay here this week works out to about $162/ni which is CHEAP for anywhere in all of Waikiki!

I sat through the obligatory second sales presentation yesterday and while very intrigued by the program still elected not to buy from them. I am however very interested in buying into the program on the resale market.

My experience as a VIP member has been very pleasant and I would do it again if I were given the opportunity.


----------

